# why i965_dri.so is used instead of i915_dri.so?

## tclover

Hi the title says it all, I don't get why it's i965 is used instead of i915.

```

Linux lufeeo 3.2.6-git #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 16 16:05:04 Local time zone must be set-- x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
 

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3a02

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915
```

```

[U] media-libs/mesa

     Available versions:  7.9.2 7.10.3{tbz2} 7.11{tbz2} 7.11.2{tbz2} (~)8.0{tbz2} (~)8.0.1 [M](~)9999{tbz2}[1] {bindist +classic d3d debug +egl g3dvl +gallium gbm gles gles1 gles2 hardened kernel_FreeBSD (+)llvm motif +nptl openvg osmesa pax_kernel pic selinux shared-dricore +shared-glapi vdpau video_cards_i915 video_cards_i965 video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_nouveau video_cards_r100 video_cards_r128 video_cards_r200 video_cards_r300 video_cards_r600 video_cards_radeon video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_tdfx video_cards_via video_cards_vmware wayland xvmc}

     Installed versions:  8.0{tbz2}(06:02:19 PM 02/11/2012)(classic egl g3dvl gallium gbm llvm nptl openvg pax_kernel shared-glapi vdpau video_cards_i915 video_cards_i965 video_cards_intel video_cards_nouveau video_cards_r600 video_cards_radeon video_cards_vmware xvmc -bindist -d3d -debug -gles1 -gles2 -kernel_FreeBSD -osmesa -pic -selinux -shared-dricore -video_cards_r100 -video_cards_r200 -video_cards_r300 -wayland)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

[1] "x11" /var/lib/layman/x11
```

```

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.9.5-r1 1.10.4-r1{tbz2} (~)1.10.6 (~)1.11.2-r1 1.11.2-r2 (~)1.11.3 (~)1.11.4{tbz2} [M](~)1.11.99.903 [M](~)9999[1] {dmx doc ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl static-libs tslib +udev xnest xorg xvfb}

     Installed versions:  1.11.4{tbz2}(06:06:18 PM 02/11/2012)(ipv6 kdrive nptl udev xorg xvfb -dmx -doc -minimal -static-libs -tslib -xnest)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

[1] "x11" /var/lib/layman/x1
```

```

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

     Available versions:  2.8.1 2.9.1 (~)2.10.0-r1 (~)2.11.0 2.13.0 2.14.0 2.15.0-r1 (~)2.16.0{tbz2} 2.17.0-r3{tbz2} (~)2.18.0{tbz2} [M](~)9999[1] {debug dri glamor sna}

     Installed versions:  2.18.0{tbz2}(10:04:33 PM 02/25/2012)(dri sna)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for Intel cards

[1] "x11" /var/lib/layman/x11
```

```

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/tls/i965_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/i965_dri.so

libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.

libGL: Can't open configuration file /root/.drirc: No such file or directory.

libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.

libGL: Can't open configuration file /root/.drirc: No such file or directory.

direct rendering: Yes
```

```

64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

64bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

  [1]   classic *

64bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

64bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   gallium

64bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

  [1]   classic *

32bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   gallium

32bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   gallium

32bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *
```

```

[ 14713.817] 

X.Org X Server 1.11.4

Release Date: 2012-01-27

...

[ 14713.818] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[ 14713.818] (**) |-->Screen "INTEL" (0)

[ 14713.818] (**) |   |-->Monitor "LVDS"

[ 14713.818] (**) |   |-->Device "GMA-X4500MHD"

[ 14713.818] (==) Automatically adding devices

[ 14713.818] (==) Automatically enabling devices

...

[ 14713.818] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[ 14713.818] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[ 14713.818] (II) Loader magic: 0x7caac0

[ 14713.818] (II) Module ABI versions:

[ 14713.818]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[ 14713.818]    X.Org Video Driver: 11.0

[ 14713.818]    X.Org XInput driver : 13.0

[ 14713.818]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[ 14713.819] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:17aa:3a02 rev 7, Mem @ 0xe0000000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00006110/8

[ 14713.819] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:95c4:17aa:3d9f rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xe6500000/65536, I/O @ 0x00005000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[ 14713.819] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[ 14713.819] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[ 14713.819] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 14713.819]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.0.0

[ 14713.819]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[ 14713.819]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[ 14713.819] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[ 14713.819] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[ 14713.819] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[ 14713.819] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[ 14713.819] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[ 14713.819] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[ 14713.819] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[ 14713.819] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[ 14713.820] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[ 14713.820] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 14713.820]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.0.0

[ 14713.820]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[ 14713.820]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[ 14713.820] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[ 14713.820] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[ 14713.820] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[ 14713.820] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 14713.820]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.0.0

[ 14713.820]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[ 14713.820] (==) AIGLX enabled

[ 14713.820] (II) Loading extension GLX

[ 14713.820] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[ 14713.820] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[ 14713.820] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 14713.820]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.13.0

[ 14713.820]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[ 14713.820]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[ 14713.820] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[ 14713.820] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[ 14713.820] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[ 14713.821] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 14713.821]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.0.0

[ 14713.821]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[ 14713.821] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[ 14713.821] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[ 14713.821] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[ 14713.821] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 14713.821]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.2.0

[ 14713.821]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[ 14713.821] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[ 14713.821] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[ 14713.821] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[ 14713.821] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 14713.821]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 2.18.0

[ 14713.821]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[ 14713.821]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0

[ 14713.821] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

   Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

   Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

   Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server

[ 14713.821] (--) using VT number 7

[ 14713.827] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[ 14713.828] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[ 14713.828] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Invalid argument)

[ 14713.828] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

[ 14713.828] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[ 14713.828] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Invalid argument)

[ 14713.828] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -22

[ 14713.828] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

[ 14713.828] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[ 14713.828] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[ 14713.828] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

[ 14713.828] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[ 14713.828] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[ 14713.828] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[ 14713.828] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) GM45

[ 14713.828] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "GM45"

[ 14713.828] (--) intel(0): Disabling use of vmap

[ 14713.828] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled

[ 14713.828] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled

[ 14713.828] (**) intel(0): 3D buffers tiled

[ 14713.828] (**) intel(0): Throttling enabled

[ 14713.828] (**) intel(0): Delayed flush enabled

[ 14713.828] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS2 using monitor section LVDS

[ 14713.838] (II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

[ 14713.854] (II) intel(0): Output VGA2 has no monitor section

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS2

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: CMO  Model: 1313  Serial#: 0

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 35

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 29  vert.: 19

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.319 greenY: 0.555

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.154 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): clock: 71.0 MHz   Image Size:  286 x 179 mm

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0):  N133I6-L0A

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0):  CMO

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0):  N133I6-L0A

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff000daf131300000000

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0):    23120103801d13780a5c809858518e27

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0):    25505400000001010101010101010101

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0):    010101010101bc1b00a0502017303020

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0):    36001eb310000019000000fe004e3133

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0):    3349362d4c30410a2020000000fe0043

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0):    4d4f0a202020202020202020000000fe

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0):    004e31333349362d4c30410a2020002d

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CMO", prod id 4883

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS2

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.9   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[ 14713.866] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[ 14713.882] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA2

[ 14713.894] (II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1

[ 14713.894] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS2 connected

[ 14713.894] (II) intel(0): Output VGA2 disconnected

[ 14713.894] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 disconnected

[ 14713.894] (II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[ 14713.894] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS2 using initial mode 1280x800

[ 14713.894] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[ 14713.894] (**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (290, 190) mm

[ 14713.894] (**) intel(0): DPI set to (112, 106)

[ 14713.894] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[ 14713.894] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[ 14713.894] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[ 14713.895] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 14713.895]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.0.0

[ 14713.895]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[ 14713.895] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[ 14713.895] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[ 14713.895] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[ 14713.895] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 14713.895]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.2.0

[ 14713.895]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[ 14713.895] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[ 14713.895] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Broadwater backend

[ 14713.895] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[ 14713.895] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[ 14713.895] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[ 14713.895] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[ 14713.923] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[ 14713.923] (II) intel(0): Overlay video not supported on this hardware

[ 14713.923] (II) intel(0): [XvMC] xvmc_vld driver initialized.

[ 14713.923] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[ 14713.923] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[ 14713.923] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[ 14713.923] (WW) intel(0): Option "DRI" is not used

[ 14713.923] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[ 14713.923] (--) RandR disabled

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[ 14713.923] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[ 14713.931] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[ 14713.931] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[ 14713.931] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[ 14713.931] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[ 14713.931] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[ 14713.931] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[ 14713.949] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211

[ 14714.006] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event4)

[ 14714.006] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 14714.006] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "eKeyboard"

...

[ 14714.590] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CMO", prod id 4883

[ 14714.590] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 14714.590] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

[ 14714.638] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CMO", prod id 4883

[ 14714.638] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 14714.638] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

[ 14726.874] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CMO", prod id 4883

[ 14726.874] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 14726.874] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

```

I tried to find out if I could specify the dri module in the Module or DRI section xorg.conf to no avail.

----------

## Gusar

 *tclover wrote:*   

> Hi the title says it all, I don't get why it's i965 is used instead of i915.

 

Because i965 is the correct driver to use. Why do you think it should be otherwise?

----------

## tclover

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Because i965 is the correct driver to use. Why do you think it should be otherwise?

 

Because I thought it should be i915 instead as the kernel module used is i915.

----------

## Aquous

 *tclover wrote:*   

>  *Gusar wrote:*   Because i965 is the correct driver to use. Why do you think it should be otherwise? 
> 
> Because I thought it should be i915 instead as the kernel module used is i915.

 Mesa's i915 driver is not related to the i915 kernel module.

----------

## LiquidAcid

The kernel DRM module for Intel GPU hardware is called i915, mainly for historical reasons. Although it's called like that, it handles the entire of range of Intel GPUs (well, most of it).

The userspace side is divided into i915, i965 and i915g -- the two classic mesa drivers and the gallium driver.

----------

## tnt

so now, with the new media-libs/mesa-8.0.3, which driver should be used

```
 - - video_cards_i915    : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for Intel i915 video cards

 - - video_cards_i965    : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for Intel i965 video cards 

 - - video_cards_intel   : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for Intel video cards 
```

with Sandy Bridge based graphic card

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0102

        Kernel driver in use: i915
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Veldrin

intel driver, while the kernel module is still called i915.

V.

----------

## derk

if you examine the ebuild you will see that the newest mesa ebuild selects both i915 and i965 drivers to be built if video_cards_intel is selected .. xorg-server will load the correct one when starting ..

----------

## tnt

```
[  6569.369] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

        Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

        Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

        Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

        Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

        Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server,

        Ivybridge Server (GT2)
```

and then later:

```
[  6570.004] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[  6570.004] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[  6570.004] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[  6570.004] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[  6570.004] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[  6570.004] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
```

CPU:

```
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 42

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G530 @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 7

microcode       : 0x25
```

H77 chipset

----------

